# 92 Firebird curise control



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been getting rid of this car for years now. But, it runs good except for the cruise control not working. So I keep it for a run around car.

I would like to get the cruise control working.
Have no idea what to check first, or what is a common failure on them.

Anybody know, or have a good starting point.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... The Fuse maybe,..??


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I did check that, and found no blown fuses.


----------



## groutonce (Dec 12, 2009)

*where to start*

Beenthere,
Cruise can be simple or complex problem. If I remember right the cruise on that vehicle is in the turn signal switch. These switches are easy to change but really dont offer much in the line of testing. Here are a couple of things to try. First turn the cruise on and drive over 30 mph and take your toe and lift UP on the brake pedal, and thenn try to set the cruise. If that works adjust or replace your brake light switch. Also check to see if your brake lights are working, that may be an indicator. If that does not work try setting the cruise with the "RESUME" button. That will usually work if the switch is failing.
groutonce


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Post a close-up photo of the cruise control ckt bd. 

If the thing doesn't draw any current you have a chance of being able to fix this thing.


----------

